# Folks needing items shipped to them out of their area....want list/requests



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

this sounds like a really awesome idea...and helpful


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea for a thread. I'd be willing to help anyone I can.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I posted in the At Home thread about a few items I was interested in. There is actually 2 of us that inquired about anyone that lived near one willing to ship to us unfortunate ones. I live in NY so if we have it here you probably do too. The only way I might be able to help anyone out is probably if your store may be out. Haven't seen this years offerings but I am surrounded by numerous Michael's, Big Lot's, A.C. Moore, Party City, and at least 6 each of Walgreen's and CVS within 15 minutes of me, Tuesday Morning, and obviously the big chain stores. I'd be happy to help anyone that can't find something you want in your stores though.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll start us out! I'm really itching for a couple of the skeleton scorpions from At Home. I'd definitely reimburse for time and shipping if someone were to grab a couple for me!

As for me, I'm always willing to pick things up and ship for folks. I'm in the midwest - nearby we have Gordman's, Tai Pan Trading, Target, HomeGoods, Michael's, JoAnn, Hobby Lobby, Big Lots, World Market, Shopko, Kmart, Savers, Walmart, Walgreens, Rite Aid, Tuesday Morning, Ross, Marshalls, Pier One, Pottery Barn, Kohls, Hallmark, Grocery Outlet, Lowe's, Family Dollar and Hancock Fabrics. Things we don't have: CVS, Five Below, Party City, Christmas Tree Shoppe, 99 Cents Only, At Home, A.C. Moore, Menard's.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I guess the least I could do is help out this year. We have a new At Home store so I should be able to pick up and ship items. I can go tomorrow (day off) if I have a list of items people want (please be specific...pictures help too). 

I'm in Kansas City so pretty middle of the country. As I recall when I offered to do this for a few people in the past at other stores, though, shipping was not the cheapest anymore. PM me, be specific, and link the picture of the product and I'll see what I can do! 

The assistant store manager there is a friend of mine.

On the "help me too" side of this, and I'll deny I said it if asked by the significant other, I MAY need someone to do the same for me with a HomeGoods item or two. We have stores, but I spend triple in gas checking them daily anyway...shipping would actually SAVE me money there!

Also, if anyone has a store with good pricing on Pumpkinrots stuff from Primitives by Kathy (Pumpkin Hollow collection), I'm still searching for a good deal on the large lighted pumpkins of his and a few of the smaller unlit ones.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Would love one of the Haunted House LED Canvas with Sound from cracker barrel

Also would like 3 foam pumpkins for a singing pumpkin Jamboree just cant get foam ones in the UK

Please note I'm in the England UK so please don't feel you need to help but just posting up in case anybody can.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Ohh when Daiso has their Halloween goodies I will post photos to see who is interested. I've done it the past two years for a couple ladies on Instagram. 

I am in Los Angeles and willing to help


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I got asked about the Primitive by Kathy Pumpkin Hollow items I'm looking for at better prices. 























All of these should be over 9" tall to be the larger versions. Full retail is $46 each. Kind of hard to find real nice ones sometimes too. They resin is not very good they are making them out of, unfortunately, and the stems get pulled on by customers and broken loose often in stores.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I have received some kindness from this forum and would love to be able to pass it on. I am near Philadelphia and off-hand, I have a lot of stores near me but know I don't have any At Home stores. I also have family in Delaware and can likely get there for some items which would mean no sales tax. I will keep an eye on this thread and elsewhere to see who needs help with what. 

For my own "wants", I'm desperate for the Big Lots Witch and it looks like they'll be carrying her again this year. I'm going to stop by my local Big Lots tomorrow and will do my best to harass them (I mean, ask politely) if they'll be getting her, but if not, I'm hoping I can find someone else willing to make an arrangement with me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA, I wish I would have known you wanted the Big Lots witch. I bought what I am almost positive the same witch this summer on ebay. They seller had numerous one s that she bought from displays at Halloween. I bought one and saki.girl bought two. She had it listed in a weird way that made it not pop up as easily when searching. They were only $59 and very cheap shipping.








Is this her? On another side note, the pretty irridescent witch in the back is available at At Home this year. Mine came from a bed and breakfast in New York and is a standing witch. The one at At Home is a hanging witch but has the full dress that makes her full size if you rig a stand. She is only &29.99. The At Home version does not have a broom.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks, Printersdevil! I appreciate the thought & offer more than you know! I think your witch is pretty similar, but a little different from the Big Lots offering. Lemme see if I can copy some pix over here...



Bella LaGhostly said:


>




The above is the info from LAST YEAR that was in this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135261-big-lots-halloween-fall-2014-a-14.html

THIS YEAR, the below photo showing her on display was posted on page 28 in the sticky thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140619-2015-halloween-mdse-sighting-stores-28.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...ing-stores-uploadfromtaptalk1437854142747.jpg

I just think she looks great! In a perfect world, I'd love to have the spell-casting witch from Grandin Road, but she's expensive and we can't afford that. We've expanded our display inside a bit & we don't have any witch props in our outdoor display. So, as soon as I saw this witch last year, she fit into my budget & just really struck me as the perfect witch for indoors for us. I'm heading to Big Lots today after my son gets up from his nap & I really, really hope I find her!!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

This is both a question and a "want".  A couple of years ago, 99 Cents Only stores sold "giant skeleton hands", and I didn't need them at the time.

If they get them again, I'd really like two of them--BUT--I don't know how "giant" they are (especially so inexpensively, even if they're more than 99 cents). If someone has them, and could measure them for me, that would be wonderful. I'm not sure if they're carrying them this year. I haven't checked the threads yet.

If anyone might need something from my area:

Stores in my town:

Walgreens
Walmart
Shopko
Dollar Tree
Dollar General
Family Dollar
CVS
Goodwill (sometimes they carry new stuff)
Home Depot
Farm and Home
Buccheit (no clue if they carry Halloween, will check)

Stores that I can visit after school starts mid-August:

Kmart
Gordmans
TJ Maxx
5 Below
Target
Hobby Lobby
Michaels
JoAnn Fabrics
Lowes
Menards
Spirit (usually)
Cracker Barrell


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LairMistress, I went in a 99Cent store in Duncanville yesterday and no Halloween yet. I asked about it and they said it would be mid August. We don't have that store either, but I am in and out of the DFW often so will keep an eye open for you.

JennandMattfrom PA, I wanted that Big Lots witch last year too. I just could not buy her at the time. I had been off work for several years and was just getting to sub a little at the time. Hubby was off work on disability and waiting for checks to kick in, too. So, I had to pass, too. 

I thought the witch I bought was her, but I see the difference and now I want HER. I have really splurged this year after an insurance settlement and bought a bunch of witches. But, I will add one last one if I can find her.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I know, right?! It's like as soon as you see her, you WANT her! LOL! Like I said, I'm going today in about a half hour - if I see more than one witch (oh please!!!), I'm buying a couple of them & will make them available here. If I don't find one, I'm really, really, really hoping someone is willing to pick up extras & make them available here as well.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

We don't have a Big Lots here in town, but there is one in a town that I visit frequently. However, I'm generally unable to go there over the summer, and have to wait until school is back in session. I visited our store a couple of times last year, and never saw the witch, nor the glow in the dark realistic skeletons, both of which, I wanted. I did buy the talking (non Oz) witch on clearance from Home Depot last year, so I think I'm good for witches right now. I think...haha. I still hope to find one of those skeletons, though. I'd really like a whole bunch of them, but they're expensive.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I suppose we better be clear on who's covering whom so we don't all rush out and get the same thing for the same person.
Sadly, I'm not close to much that's spectacular, and our Halloween merch. seems to be later to debut than it does in much of the country. I would help where I can, though. I know there are some items I'd love help with.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I also would be happy to buy and ship anything I can find locally over the next couple of months.

I bought a couple of the big hanging Jack Skellingtons and an Oogie Boogie at Walgreen's last year for someone, but then she decided she didn't want them. If anyone else wants them, they are still available.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I went in the Big Lots near me earlier this week and they had no sign of Halloween yet. I didn't even see the major supply of totes and back to school stuff out yet. School doesn't start hear till after Labor Day so often I get first peek at stuff on here. I will keep my eye out for that witch in case someone has no luck in theirs. Lair Mistress do you mind if I ask you what part of the country your from? (General location maybe)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloe, I'm in central IL, near Springfield (which is where our more unique stores are).


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Lair Mistress- I will take a walk out to my garage in a little bit when the sun sets. It has 2 floors and it is HOT and humid out today. I live in NY so I'm sure you are getting the same thing. I believe I may have a new GID pose and stay that I could part with. I don't know what Big Lots sold as I never saw them there. Mine are from Grandin Road and are identical to the pose and stays you see everywhere other than his coloring. I would be willing to send him to you for a very reasonable amount but wanted to see what the shipping distance from me to you would be as sometimes that makes a purchase not even worth your while. Also need to see if you might even be interested before I shuffle through my hoard LOL


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That's very kind of you, but I'm not 100% sure I'd really buy one this year. It's one of those things that I tend to talk myself out of, you know. I went to the store, money in hand, talking myself into it the whole way, but I may have talked myself back out of it if they'd had some! I believe that they were $100, but I don't recall exactly. However, if you still want to part with it closer to Halloween, I may have talked myself back into it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thanks, Printersdevil! I appreciate the thought & offer more than you know! I think your witch is pretty similar, but a little different from the Big Lots offering. Lemme see if I can copy some pix over here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool looking witch for sure


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> This is both a question and a "want".  A couple of years ago, 99 Cents Only stores sold "giant skeleton hands", and I didn't need them at the time.
> 
> If they get them again, I'd really like two of them--BUT--I don't know how "giant" they are (especially so inexpensively, even if they're more than 99 cents). If someone has them, and could measure them for me, that would be wonderful. I'm not sure if they're carrying them this year. I haven't checked the threads yet.
> 
> .....



Hey LairMistress, I know I have those hands....somewhere....tried looking for them and so far not sure where they went. If I locate them I'll measure them and let you know. I'm guessing they were maybe 16-18 inches high plus stake but that's just a guess. Happy to pick up for you this year if they are back in the store.

WELL, didn't find the prop hand but found my 2014 photo of it from 99 Cent Only Store. Packaging says 14 inches. Best I can do for now. We stopped in my store last week I think it was and no halloween close to being put out yet. My store tends to be a bit late in the game.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

One thing I am looking for is the At Home "Animated Eyeball Doorbell". If anyone is going to their store in the next week or so and can pick one up and willing to ship I can pay pal you. Please PM me. I do have a member who offered earlier but they're not sure when they will be able to get to their store or if there will be any left so said to go for it if someone else can get one before they do so figured I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Screaming Demons said:


> I also would be happy to buy and ship anything I can find locally over the next couple of months.
> 
> I bought a couple of the big hanging Jack Skellingtons and an Oogie Boogie at Walgreen's last year for someone, but then she decided she didn't want them. If anyone else wants them, they are still available.


How much for one of the Jack's and Oogie Boogie?? And we would have to figure out shipping but I'm interested.  

Also I am willing to buy and ship things for people. We have Micheals, Jo Anns, Home Goods, TJ Maxx, Meijers, Home Depot, Lowes, and we also have a store called Pat Catans (small craft store) that is kind of a drive so that wi be harder to get to but I can.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll gladly take one each of the Jack & Oogie too! PMing you now!!

I'm in MD for those that don't know or see my location listed, between Baltimore & DC so that's the general area. I hope to be in VA Beach in September but I have a feeling that by then most stores will either be over Halloween or in full swing down there. They start school the day after Labor Day so by the time we're there they should be full into Halloween.

Once Home Goods starts up I'll be glad to ship anything anyone needs that we get here that you don't get (unless it's something huge or would just cost way too much to ship). HG seems to be the one store that's hit or miss. In August they'll have a TON of Headless Horseman stuff then a week later it's gone or your store doesn't have it at all.

I have pretty much all the stores others have listed, Michaels, Target, Walmart, Home Goods/TJMaxx, etc. My Big Lots (both) are horrible & were horrible last year. No witch to be seen, nothing great either.

I need to check our local garden center, sometimes they have unique stuff too.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, I detailed my purchase (with pictures) over in http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/89730-what-did-you-find-buy-today-1616.html, but I was able to find ONE Big Lots witch! I'm *thrilled* for myself, of course, LOL , but I will continue to look for more of her because I know so many people would love to have her. They *did* have an open box for the display model, but they are not selling her at this time, per the manager. 

Also - GhostOfSpookie - my Big Lots had the eyeball doorbell! It might be packaged slightly differently than the At Home version, I don't know, but it was at Big Lots for $16. I will check this thread and/or PM you before I take my next trip to Big Lots to see if you still need one, but I can't for sure say when that will be either since I was just there today. But those of us who don't have At Home stores nearby may get lucky with the Big Lots!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, I detailed my purchase (with pictures) over in http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/89730-what-did-you-find-buy-today-1616.html, but I was able to find ONE Big Lots witch! I'm *thrilled* for myself, of course, LOL , but I will continue to look for more of her because I know so many people would love to have her. They *did* have an open box for the display model, but they are not selling her at this time, per the manager.
> 
> Also - GhostOfSpookie - my Big Lots had the eyeball doorbell! It might be packaged slightly differently than the At Home version, I don't know, but it was at Big Lots for $16. I will check this thread and/or PM you before I take my next trip to Big Lots to see if you still need one, but I can't for sure say when that will be either since I was just there today. But those of us who don't have At Home stores nearby may get lucky with the Big Lots!


Oh wow that would be great if Big Lots gets the eye doorbell in. I have a few BLs in my area and can pick one up myself then. Love to see a photo. Our BLs put out stuff sometime after it seems other stores around the country do so will have to keep checking. I don't make it up that way much anymore so will try calling. Thanks again.


UPDATE: Found the Eyeball Doorbell at my local BL so am set on that.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

14 inches should work. Thanks, Ghost of Spookie! I want to attach them to my arbor gates, like they're holding them open for the ToTs.

I love the eyeball doorbell, hopefully our BL gets them.

Does anyone know if the animated gramophones that At Home has, are offered elsewhere? I need to keep my eyes peeled for one of those, too.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I would really like the electric chair hat (unsure of actual name) if anyone happens to see it in Home Goods. Sumertym was kind enough to look for me but it wasn't in her store. Or if anyone happens to spot it anywhere else, please let me know.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Was just browsing the At Home thread and one pic had what looked like a haunted phonograph toy, on an end cap. Would love a closer look at this. And possibly one of my own.  Sadly, no At Home stores anywhere near me. 

In return I can scope out these guys for you in my neck of the woods: AC Moore, Michaels, Joann fabric, Walgreens, CVS, Rite Aid, Walmart, Target, Kmart, Big Lots, Tuesday Morning, Savers, Spirit, Home Depot, Lowes, TJMaxx, Marshalls, Homegoods, Christmas Tree Shops, Bed Bath and Beyond, Party City, Five Below, Pier One, Dollar Tree, Kohl's, Yankee Candle, Bath and Body Works, Hallmark crown store.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Halloweena, Walmart has the gramophone for sale online. It's the only new item I saw after going through their Halloween offerings.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Animated-Gramophone-Halloween-Decoration/45075817


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Halloweena, I just looked through the pictures that I took at At Home earlier in the week and this is the only one that shows some of the phonograph. It is not great, but gives you an idea. I don't have an At Home here and it will be next week before I am back near one. Hopefully the Walmart one is an option for you. I will check it out when I am back in that area again.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Halloweena said:


> Was just browsing the At Home thread and one pic had what looked like a haunted phonograph toy, on an end cap. Would love a closer look at this. And possibly one of my own.  Sadly, no At Home stores anywhere near me. .


It is the same thing Grandin Road has, plays the same songs as well http://www.grandinroad.com/musical-gramophone/halloween-haven/newest-additions/808308
It is pretty small and all one piece, by that I mean the top part doesn't move, not that I could tell anyway. I don't remember how much it was at At Home but it had to be cheaper than GR. Anyway the GR link will at least give you an idea what it is like


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone posted on another thread that Walmart.com has the gramaphones.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lair Mistress, I was just going through the photos I took at At Home earlier this week while there. I just realized these may be the type of large hand/arm stakes you were talking about.






I don't know the price, but maybe someone else will. I will be going back to Dallas in about a week to a doctor's appt and will check it out if no one else comments.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, thank you for the tips Cloe, Printersdevil and disembodiedvoice! ORDERED from Walmart


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cloe said:


> I would really like the electric chair hat (unsure of actual name) if anyone happens to see it in Home Goods. Sumertym was kind enough to look for me but it wasn't in her store. Or if anyone happens to spot it anywhere else, please let me know.


Is that the same hat that is at the "AT Home" store?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Apparently, I cannot read today. Please disregard that post about Garden Ridge and Home Goods being different. Ooops!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Those may work, printersdevil! What I was kind of hoping for, was more like the giant hands that those "gutter ghouls" have...the really big ones. I think that maybe what I need to do is just find one of those at a sale that is either not in good shape, or just super cheap, and only use the hands from it. I want to attach them to the arbor gates, as if they're holding them open for the ToTs. I am tempted to try to make a pair, if I can't find the size that I'm looking for.



printersdevil said:


> Lair Mistress, I was just going through the photos I took at At Home earlier this week while there. I just realized these may be the type of large hand/arm stakes you were talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

UGH, does anyone know if you can choose for it to only play the violin snippet? I do not want one that plays "Werewolves of London", regardless of liking the song somewhat. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> It is the same thing Grandin Road has, plays the same songs as well http://www.grandinroad.com/musical-gramophone/halloween-haven/newest-additions/808308
> It is pretty small and all one piece, by that I mean the top part doesn't move, not that I could tell anyway. I don't remember how much it was at At Home but it had to be cheaper than GR. Anyway the GR link will at least give you an idea what it is like


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

LairMistress said:


> UGH, does anyone know if you can choose for it to only play the violin snippet? I do not want one that plays "Werewolves of London", regardless of liking the song somewhat.


I just saw the prop at the store and it's just one push-button that starts the music. I don't see any way you could make it play just one snippet of music.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you, DaveintheGrave! I will have to skip that one, then. It's a bit small for my liking, anyway.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't necessarily need this shipped, but if anyone sees black cat stress balls somewhere, can you please let me know where? My 15 yr old had one in 2nd grade, from Target's dollar section, and he loved that thing! It went missing years ago, and he's still looking for a replacement. Considering that he rarely asks for anything besides video games, I'm really hoping to surprise him with one. He's kinda stuck on black cats specifically. Thanks!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought I'd jump in on this too - these are the following stores near me, if anyone needs something shipped (not too crazy heavy, please!)

Trader Joe's
Publix
Winn-Dixie
Dollar Tree
Deals
Aldi's
Dollar General
Target
Walmart
Tuesday Morning
Marshall's/T.J. Maxx
Kohl's
Ross
Bealls Outlet
Hallmark Crown stores
Walgreens
CVS
Lowe's 
Ace Hardware
Home Depot
Cracker Barrel
Barnes & Noble
Michaels
Joann-Fabrics
Costco
Sam's Club
BJs warehouse
Spirit Store(s)
Disney store in my mall too!

There's also a Kmart and Home Goods that are a little off the beaten path, but not completely out of the way for me.

If I think of any else, I'll add them here....


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

This a fun idea and helpful at the same time!!

I don't know how much use I'd be because I live in a more "depressed" part of PA but the advantage of that is usually having a good selection on many things being in stock. 

I also have a few mom and pop hobby shops that still carry some of the old Beistle diecuts and a lot of other designs. I haven't gotten to any stores yet to check out Halloween inventory but here are the stores that are around me that I'd be willing to help with:

Big Lots
Michael's
Boscov's
Ollie's
CVS
Rite Aid
Kohl's
Hallmark
Cracker Barrel


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I originally posted this on the HD thread, but I'm copying and pasting it here, in case it was missed there. The close-out store isn't HD related, they just happen to carry some of their close-outs, but they have a variety of other stores' close-out stuff, too. Right now, they don't have much for Halloween. I don't know if they're getting anything else before Halloween, but surely they will get more close-outs after clearance sales are over.

I didn't think to snap a pic of the talking Halloween phones, and they weren't priced. They are a brass color (painted to look tarnished matte brass with black streaks), and there is a skull on the rotary dial. They're princess style phones, and I'm not sure who makes them. I did a vague Google search, and didn't come up with them. 

They had two inflatables when I was there last weekend, one smiling bat, and the inflatable pumpkin reaper guy. I don't know if either one worked, you have to take them to the checkout to test them, and this place is three warehouse sections long.  The bat was $10, and the pumpkin reaper inflatable was $30, I think. They only had one of each left.

I didn't mention the other items on the HD thread, because they weren't carried at HD, but they also had several of the Illusive Concepts Floating Headless Ghost props, but they have them listed at $35! Five Below was selling them for $5 two years ago, but didn't carry them last year. 

ADDITIONALLY: I have at least one "Weeji" board from Five Below that is NIB, sealed in plastic, if anyone is interested, also. $5, of course. I haven't seen any at our store since I bought them all last year!

Cut and pasted from HD thread:

I don't know if this is helpful or not, but we have a close-out store in our town, that is carrying the Home Depot animated Jack o'lantern man from last year. It's not the inflatable, it's the talking prop. They have 3 or 4 of them, and they've had them for months. They're marked $20, but I imagine shipping would be another $20 at least, given the size. I don't know if HD is carrying them again this year, or not.

They are only open a few hours Friday, Saturday, and Sundays, but if someone wants something, I can go any of those days (except this Friday) to check to make sure the items are still there, and that they work. 

If you're positive that you want them if they work and are not damaged in any way, I can pick something up for you and send it out. Usually, the boxes are badly damaged, so I would be sure to inspect the item before I bought anything. The phones did not have boxes of their own.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I don't necessarily need this shipped, but if anyone sees black cat stress balls somewhere, can you please let me know where? My 15 yr old had one in 2nd grade, from Target's dollar section, and he loved that thing! It went missing years ago, and he's still looking for a replacement. Considering that he rarely asks for anything besides video games, I'm really hoping to surprise him with one. He's kinda stuck on black cats specifically. Thanks!


This struck me as so cute for lack of a better word. In searching I keep seeing only black and white cats and this one with bug eyes. It's kinda cute but probably wouldn't be the same.
https://www.fasttech.com/product/1251203-pop-out-eyes-doll-cat-stress-reliever-relief-squee


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

If anyone is looking for something that I can help with, I might need assistance getting some of the TJ Maxx, Marshall's Home Goods "Witch Crafter's" dolls. If anyone is willing and able to help, I'll return the favor. I'll send the pictures of what I'm looking for to a willing participant


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloe said:


> This struck me as so cute for lack of a better word. In searching I keep seeing only black and white cats and this one with bug eyes. It's kinda cute but probably wouldn't be the same.
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1251203-pop-out-eyes-doll-cat-stress-reliever-relief-squee


Haha, that is cute! The version that he had was basically just a head, a ball with nubby little ears on top.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Great idea. I'd love to help.


----------



## DeadlyDoll (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd really love the Haunted House ticket from At Home. I'm in Washington state.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140619-2015-halloween-mdse-sighting-stores-10.html


Near me & willing to pick up at:
Michaels
Walmart
Target
Kmart
Home Depot
Lowes
Big Lots
Tj Maxx
Marshall's
Ross


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm in desperate need of the Headless Horseman from Home Goods, I will gladly pay finders fees.I have looked over 5 stores and nothing  maybe FL is not on the list to receive this awesome decor.
Please advise
Thanks
Chupacabra


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

DeadlyDoll-- I've seen that haunted house ticket at my At Home store. (Is that the sign that looks like a big ticket?)
I'll be back in my store next week and I can pick up one for you if you still want it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

chupacabra said:


> I'm in desperate need of the Headless Horseman from Home Goods, I will gladly pay finders fees.I have looked over 5 stores and nothing  maybe FL is not on the list to receive this awesome decor.
> Please advise
> Thanks
> Chupacabra


Chupa, just to clarify...which HH from Home Goods? the all black on on his horse? the silver with orange pumpkin or the snow globe? that way we know what to look for.


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Chupa, just to clarify...which HH from Home Goods? the all black on on his horse? the silver with orange pumpkin or the snow globe? that way we know what to look for.


Great point, I'm trying to lay my claws (haha) on the all black on his horse
Thanks for your feedback, hopefully a scary creature from the forum can help me


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Great idea. I'd love to help.


home goods has this also...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

chupacabra said:


> I'm in desperate need of the Headless Horseman from Home Goods, I will gladly pay finders fees.I have looked over 5 stores and nothing  maybe FL is not on the list to receive this awesome decor.
> Please advise
> Thanks
> Chupacabra


i have the silver stained wood statue do you want that also or just the globe, i might also have an extra sign from hg, i'll look pm if you want him i picked him last year if someone wanted it ......so still here


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok im putting in an order..lol

i have to have the frankenstein bust from homegoods.......id also like the snow globe with frank and his bride, .........anything else frankenstien grab it, i'll love it.

target..omg i just cant deal with them....must have 2 addams family "thing" hands on the box animated...omg please be lucky...if they have the old radio, i'll take that also .........................................i found the skeleton singing fish online so got those ordered, i took them off here.

im stalking too, i'll keep an eye out for some things on this list..i dont mind shipping, tthe ups store is a mile from me lol

nOTe...i cant find the photo of the frank and bride globe at hgs..he is green skinned in that globe...
here is the bust i prefer, theres two versions i saw of him in hgs...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok im putting in an order..lol
> 
> i have to have the frankenstein bust from homegoods.......id also like the snow globe with frank and his bride, .........anything else frankenstien grab it, i'll love it.
> 
> ...


Ok Screamqueen, I have to ask, why 2 of everything?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

not every thing .... my daughter wants one ........did you see her furniture i just did for her apt....on the craft section.. youd understand lol


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I am also looking for the Home Goods Headless Horseman . This snow globe specifically










ETA Have one on the way to me now!
Thanks Jeepers


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm interested in the skull pedestal with the crow and the witch hat with the crow that is in TJ Maxx/Marshall's I believe, if anyone close to NY would be willing to pick them up and ship to me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> not every thing .... my daughter wants one ........did you see her furniture i just did for her apt....on the craft section.. youd understand lol


oh no I haven't I will have to go look !! what thread is it in?


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> i have the silver stained wood statue do you want that also or just the globe, i might also have an extra sign from hg, i'll look pm if you want him i picked him last year if someone wanted it ......so still here


Is silver or black? I am referring to the statue with the horse and the rider, which looks like made out of resin or wood. Please lmk and thanks for your help.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Nox Eterna said:


> I am also looking for the Home Goods Headless Horseman . This snow globe specifically
> 
> View attachment 249072


That one looks like the one I got last year....I got the one they have this year and it doesn't have the tree and he's holding the jack with both hands....it's pretty much a miniature of last years silver/black statue


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

chupacabra said:


> Is silver or black? I am referring to the statue with the horse and the rider, which looks like made out of resin or wood. Please lmk and thanks for your help.


silver stained horse rearing up...i'll post a pic tomorrow for you


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Scatterbrains said:


> That one looks like the one I got last year....I got the one they have this year and it doesn't have the tree and he's holding the jack with both hands....it's pretty much a miniature of last years silver/black statue


It is the one they had last year , but apparently they are showing up this year as well. A friend got me the silver/black statue last year, but this one is driving me crazy I keep missing him


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> silver stained horse rearing up...i'll post a pic tomorrow for you


Please and thank u


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

This is the one that I'm trying to find.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/general-halloween/248560d1439272694-2015-halloween-home-goods-tjmaxx-marshalls-canadian-counterparts-homegoods-2015-hh-statue.jpg


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok im putting in an order..lol
> 
> i have to have the frankenstein bust from homegoods.......id also like the snow globe with frank and his bride, .........anything else frankenstien grab it, i'll love it.
> 
> ...


Do u have a pic of the the globe with frankie & bride? I saw several globes in the HG stores that I visited on my search for the HHR statue.
LMK


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a shot of the rider from another member.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/general-halloween/248588d1439306513-2015-halloween-home-goods-tjmaxx-marshalls-canadian-counterparts-20150811_105927.jpg


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

chupacabra said:


> Here's a shot of the rider from another member.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachments/general-halloween/248588d1439306513-2015-halloween-home-goods-tjmaxx-marshalls-canadian-counterparts-20150811_105927.jpg



Yep...Black this year...silver black last year....same statue though


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> i have the silver stained wood statue do you want that also or just the globe, i might also have an extra sign from hg, i'll look pm if you want him i picked him last year if someone wanted it ......so still here


Did you get my pm??


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a sad, sad little witch today.  Our Ross store didn't get the little owls on pedestals, or the black cats on pedestals. I can't tell from the photos if the cat is ceramic/breakable, or resin like I assume the owl is. I'm hoping that neither are too heavy or fragile for shipping, but I'd like to find both if possible. (even if they're found separately, by different people)

Thanks!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> I'm a sad, sad little witch today.  Our Ross store didn't get the little owls on pedestals, or the black cats on pedestals. I can't tell from the photos if the cat is ceramic/breakable, or resin like I assume the owl is. I'm hoping that neither are too heavy or fragile for shipping, but I'd like to find both if possible. (even if they're found separately, by different people)
> 
> Thanks!


Keep trying. Ross gets in shipments literally every day. Most stores this time of year get one big Halloween shipment and then maybe some occasional restock but Ross isn't set up that way.

And don't ask the employees if or when anything is coming in. They don't know.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> Keep trying. Ross gets in shipments literally every day. Most stores this time of year get one big Halloween shipment and then maybe some occasional restock but Ross isn't set up that way.
> 
> And don't ask the employees if or when anything is coming in. They don't know.


Good points, but I live almost an hour away from the closest store, so I don't get there very often. I do plan on going back on Monday, but I really think that they are done...it happened like this last year, too. I could be wrong, they might surprise me. There is another Ross about another half an hour away. I may try there, but I don't know. I would be OK without the owl, although I do like it very much--but the cat, I'd really like to have it for my indoor display. They didn't even have the big skull with everything else. I went twice today, to see if maybe it was just too early, and more came out later...nope. Not today. I went at 10 am, and back again at 1 pm.

This is exactly what they had (although I cut out the bottom row of...well, not a whole lot, behind the dump bin):


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Our stores usually get the day's stock in late at night, and they have a crew that works late just putting that stuff on the shelves.

You bring up a good point about that big skull. Since Ross has stuff all year long that might fall under the Halloween category, the employees tend to put the stuff in the section that looks like it fits best in. I've seen smaller skulls there all year, so maybe someone didn't equate the big one with Halloween. Look throughout the store for things that might work for you. There were some bedframes that people were using as cemetery gates last year, and they seemed to be in a different spot in every store forum members went to.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I found a really nice metal stand/shelf unit that would have made a cool witch's cabinet (although it didn't have doors). It was metal, but it was patterned after tree roots...or at least, that's what it reminded me of. It was $59, though...just a bit out of my price range for the day.

Out of all of the things that I bought today, only three were specifically Halloween. I bought two Scene Setters add-on packs from Party City, and the spellbook with skeletal hands from TJ Maxx. The other five items were just regular household things that will look good in my parlor scene.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lair Mistress, what is that witch in your pictures that looks like she is holding a spell book backwards? Do you have a close up?

Our Ross had numerous black owls on the pedastals. I can pick one up for you if you want. What cat is it that you want? I noticed they had one that had like black fun on it and it had lit up eyes and maybe meowed or something. I know it had a battery.

I am looking for the beautiful white venetian woman for GOS, too. Let me know.


Maybe it is not the same owl since I see one on the endcap in your pictures that is like the one I saw.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Lair Mistress, what is that witch in your pictures that looks like she is holding a spell book backwards? Do you have a close up?
> 
> Our Ross had numerous black owls on the pedastals. I can pick one up for you if you want. What cat is it that you want? I noticed they had one that had like black fun on it and it had lit up eyes and maybe meowed or something. I know it had a battery.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I didn't take close ups. I was really disappointed with their selection. 

GoS was saying that her local stores didn't have witches with books in their hands, but two of ours did. They're the blank vacuform books that she has in one of her photos. I guess that they are supposed to be with the witches, but the employees at her store sold them separately because they had all come off of the hands, and they didn't know that they came together. 

I will see if I can come up with a photo that someone posted of the owl. The cat that you're describing sounds right. The photo that I saw showed yellow glassy eyes on it.

I should be able to make it back to Ross on Monday. I'm not sure what they will have left, but I can pick up something if you'd like.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> I'm a sad, sad little witch today.  Our Ross store didn't get the little owls on pedestals, or the black cats on pedestals. I can't tell from the photos if the cat is ceramic/breakable, or resin like I assume the owl is. I'm hoping that neither are too heavy or fragile for shipping, but I'd like to find both if possible. (even if they're found separately, by different people)
> 
> Thanks!



Just fyi, if it helps at all--I have the same cat I think you're describing, bought last year. I think it's some sort of resin/fiberglass replacement, not like those heavy resin tombstones Target used to sometimes have, & definitely not wood or ceramic. I measured it and it is about 17 x 9.5x9" or so--the base is triangular so it's the measurements are a bit strange. I estimate it to weigh about 4 lbs or so--it's really not very heavy, and I think it would be fine shipped, it seems pretty sturdy. I have seen more this year, but unfortunately not in areas I can get to frequently. I wish I knew there were HF peeps looking for it earlier. 

I also saw the owl, on the pedestal, with color-changing LED eyes. I almost bought it but it is just a little too small for my needs, though I really liked it otherwise (doing my best to not get derailed with my purchases this year & this forum sure doesn't help!  ) It is significantly smaller than the cat and the same material--I think it would also ship safely. If I come across them again, I will post here. 

Here's my cat from last year, if this is the same one:


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, 
I picked up a Headless Horseman Statue in Black in case someone wants it, from HomeGoods--wood vs resin material, about 12-`3 inches high. It should fit in the medium side-loading flat-rate USPS shipping box fine, and seems sturdy enough to be shipped. I have no need for it and will return it in a week or two if no one is interested. PM if interested (I don't check in regularly so give me a few days if I don't respond immediately). 
I posted this pic in the TJMaxx/HG/Marshalls thread but here it is again:


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

-V- said:


> Just fyi, if it helps at all--I have the same cat I think you're describing, bought last year. I think it's some sort of resin/fiberglass replacement, not like those heavy resin tombstones Target used to sometimes have, & definitely not wood or ceramic. I measured it and it is about 17 x 9.5x9" or so--the base is triangular so it's the measurements are a bit strange. I estimate it to weigh about 4 lbs or so--it's really not very heavy, and I think it would be fine shipped, it seems pretty sturdy. I have seen more this year, but unfortunately not in areas I can get to frequently. I wish I knew there were HF peeps looking for it earlier.
> 
> I also saw the owl, on the pedestal, with color-changing LED eyes. I almost bought it but it is just a little too small for my needs, though I really liked it otherwise (doing my best to not get derailed with my purchases this year & this forum sure doesn't help!  ) It is significantly smaller than the cat and the same material--I think it would also ship safely. If I come across them again, I will post here.
> 
> Here's my cat from last year, if this is the same one:


Yes, that's it! I didn't realize that they were out last year, too. Our store gets so few items, it makes me sad. I will keep looking, but I don't expect to find either one. Thanks for all of the info! I really appreciate it, and it helped a lot!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

My local BJ's warehouse today had the Gemmy Moving Eyeballs for $19.99 and also the Gemmy orange Fire and Ice light for $12.99.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow on the price of the fire and ice at BJs.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I picked up one for myself to try out.


----------



## Shauna (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm in Oklahoma and am looking for the Deadgar Poe bust at Home Goods / TJ Maxx. 

We only have one TJ and it is really light on Halloween.(and apparently not much more if any to come) If anyone can find one I would appreciate it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@LairMistress, I'm pretty sure I picked up the cat last year and have it packed away. If I can put my hands on it in the next week, I'm willing to part with it. I have so many busts and other figurines it's hard to display them all come halloween time so would much rather see someone enjoy it in their home. It's not a given I bought it, so many things go into my shopping cart but get put back on the shelf before checking out , so until then keep looking. I saw only one or two of the cats in my stores early on but haven't noticed them lately.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LairMistress are these the ones you want? I am hoping you are online.3


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm looking for the headless horseman snow globe that works as an xmas present for my hubby. i'll pay you back plus shipping to ky. zip 40444


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

I just received my Headless Horseman in perfect condition today and to want to publicly say Thank You to screamqueen aka Ann, is awesome to know that beloved members will go the extra mile and assist others. I have looked over 5 HG stores in my area and had no luck, Mrs screamqueen found the black version and shipped it without asking any money upfront. We can't loose our faith in humanity, we still have a warm heart that is willing to help others.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> LairMistress are these the ones you want? I am hoping you are online.3


printersdevil, I am so sorry that I wasn't online earlier. Mom's surgery got set back a few hours and threw everything off for me time-wise. I sent you a pm when I did get back online. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> @LairMistress, I'm pretty sure I picked up the cat last year and have it packed away. If I can put my hands on it in the next week, I'm willing to part with it. I have so many busts and other figurines it's hard to display them all come halloween time so would much rather see someone enjoy it in their home. It's not a given I bought it, so many things go into my shopping cart but get put back on the shelf before checking out , so until then keep looking. I saw only one or two of the cats in my stores early on but haven't noticed them lately.


Thank you, GoS! I may possibly have a lead on the cat, but if I don't, I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got them. If they aren't the right ones I can take them back to our store. I was in Dallas. At ER now with sister who took a tumble at Party City


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I got them. If they aren't the right ones I can take them back to our store. I was in Dallas. At ER now with sister who took a tumble at Party City


Thank you! I hope that your sister is OK! No rush of course. We've got plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

chupacabra said:


> I just received my Headless Horseman in perfect condition today and to want to publicly say Thank You to screamqueen aka Ann, is awesome to know that beloved members will go the extra mile and assist others. I have looked over 5 HG stores in my area and had no luck, Mrs screamqueen found the black version and shipped it without asking any money upfront. We can't loose our faith in humanity, we still have a warm heart that is willing to help others.
> Thanks again for your help


Have to agree with you. She was also kind enough to send me one of the electrical hats. Held my breath when I opened it as it looked like UPS dropped the box over the side of a mountain. Thanks to her wrapping in bubble wrap it survived and I really appreciated her taking the time and effort for me.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Have to agree with you. She was also kind enough to send me one of the electrical hats. Held my breath when I opened it as it looked like UPS dropped the box over the side of a mountain. Thanks to her wrapping in bubble wrap it survived and I really appreciated her taking the time and effort for me.


well good to hear everything got there great....glad to help anytime!! dont you just looooooovvvveee that hat? i just got frankenstein here too today with the help of a member, in one glorious piece too..lol we have a great group!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

tortured_serenity said:


> I'm looking for the headless horseman snow globe that works as an xmas present for my hubby. i'll pay you back plus shipping to ky. zip 40444


tortured, i have the silver version, not the black one, if you are interested...pm me...i'll keep an eye out for another black one......seems we have alot of them here and missing the other cool things in other areas.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm looking for the Home Goods nevermore mirror. If anyone can find it I would be so greatful


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

tortured_serenity said:


> I'm looking for the headless horseman snow globe that works as an xmas present for my hubby. i'll pay you back plus shipping to ky. zip 40444


Did you find this tortured serenity? I think I saw a silver one at my home goods. I'll check. Let me know


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am going to a couple of Homegoods stores today booswife, I will look for it.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much jb1sb2. I appreciate it


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im near Tampa Florida, Brandon to be exact, dreaming about the following;

TJMaxx/Marshalls/Homegoods;
Haunted house



Ross;
Owl on Pedestal 


I also have these if anyone needs them, am thinking I went a little nuts, just let me know;
ceramic spider plate


witchy pumpkin pedestal from tjmaxx


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

You are welcome, but no luck on that.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I would definitely be interested in buying a Sally from Walgreens. None of my Walgreens here (6 of them) have them in stock. I'd be interested if anyone is selling!


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

I have 2 black hearses from Home Goods & 1 grey Frankenstein bust. Only one eye lights up and there is a chip on the left shoulder. It would be cost + shipping. Shipping will be from CA. I'll hold on to these until next week (9/4) and will return if no takers.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a "Weeji" board, sealed in plastic, from Five Below if anyone is interested. $5 plus shipping. It's very lightweight, a folding cardboard board, and I do have one that is open that I'm keeping, but I can take photos of it if you'd like to see details.

I also have the TJ Maxx spell book with skeletal hands that I'm willing to part with. It's made of resin, moderately heavy for its size, but not bad. There's nothing wrong with it. I bought it a week ago, but I've changed my mind. If no one wants it, I will just return it to the store, but I'll have to do that relatively soon. It's $14.99 plus shipping, and the price tag is still on it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Sally figurine if anyone wants her pm me, if not shes going back.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm in desperate need of this crow candleholder from TJ Maxx/HG/etc..







I'll keep checking this thread to see if I can help anyone out in turn!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going tomorrow joyful crow. I will look for you


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh man. I've got Party City and a very small Spirit near me, but I may need some stuff from Michael's..


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks, booswife--I ended up finding it today while making a second round of the stores--hope you check this thread before heading out!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HI friends! I would love the HH Snowglobe from HG. I had one last year..unpacked it and all the liquid leaked out of it  I had two last year but returned one bc the lights in the little pumpkin didnt turn on. If any sees one I would be forever grateful!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Unless someone wants the spellbook from TJ Maxx, I will take it back tomorrow.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Also looking for this TOT Tote bag pictured on the far right from TJ/Homegoods!!







HOLY GRAIL ITEM


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I picked these up if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I would like to help
These are the stores very close to me that I pass almost every day : Cvs, Duane reade, was greens

Stores in my area: pier 1, william Sonoma, pottery barn, tjmaxx, HG, rite aid, marshalls, michaels, target, aldi 

please let me know what your looking for


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

kittyvibe said:


> Im near Tampa Florida, Brandon to be exact, dreaming about the following;
> 
> TJMaxx/Marshalls/Homegoods;
> Haunted house
> ...


I just called one of my stores and she said they have the jack of lantern in the back. They will put it on the floor tomorrow. I am going to see if I can get it now.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking for this Knocker! I appreciate your help! thanks!

borrowed the pic from a post on another thread


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm looking for the retro Halloween sign from T.J.Maxx/Marshalls (it was post #155 in the T.J.Maxx/Marshalls/etc thread). I've tried the T.J. Maxx near me, but they didn't have a lot - and I'm going to try the Marshalls near me again, but they don't have much either.....

Please and thank you for anyone that can help me with this.....


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I'm looking for the retro Halloween sign from T.J.Maxx/Marshalls (it was post #155 in the T.J.Maxx/Marshalls/etc thread). I've tried the T.J. Maxx near me, but they didn't have a lot - and I'm going to try the Marshalls near me again, but they don't have much either.....
> 
> Please and thank you for anyone that can help me with this.....


Are you talking about the characters standing on the Halloween blocks? I saw that and considered buying it. I will go back and look to see if it was still there. If I am remembering correctly it is something to put on a mantle or bookshelves, not a sign that could be hung.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I think it would be much easier if you are looking for something to post the picture rather than say where the picture is thread or post.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Candy Creature said:


> Are you talking about the characters standing on the Halloween blocks? I saw that and considered buying it. I will go back and look to see if it was still there. If I am remembering correctly it is something to put on a mantle or bookshelves, not a sign that could be hung.


Ifthey're these, they are definitely blocks. I have a set on my mantle right now.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I'm looking for the retro Halloween sign from T.J.Maxx/Marshalls (it was post #155 in the T.J.Maxx/Marshalls/etc thread). I've tried the T.J. Maxx near me, but they didn't have a lot - and I'm going to try the Marshalls near me again, but they don't have much either.....
> 
> Please and thank you for anyone that can help me with this.....



Sorry, I struck out. It was already gone when I went back to the store.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for checking, though, Candy Creature - I appreciate it!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

So glad so many people are willing to help each other on here!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey fellow HF fiends, 

Our Home Goods, Ross, TJMaxx and Marshall's have been understocked and oversold and our Halloween stuff is miserable this season! Would anyone be willing to help a ghoul out and pick up a few items? Specifically I'm looking for the PB Walking Dead styled candle holders/platters/bowls that I keep seeing posted here but that have yet to materialize at our stores.
Looking for treats like this:







and this:







And anything else that looks like it could fit into that "world."
Color isn't important...I'll paint if I have to.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I'm looking for the retro Halloween sign from T.J.Maxx/Marshalls (it was post #155 in the T.J.Maxx/Marshalls/etc thread). I've tried the T.J. Maxx near me, but they didn't have a lot - and I'm going to try the Marshalls near me again, but they don't have much either.....
> 
> Please and thank you for anyone that can help me with this.....


Unfortunately the one that was at my TJ Maxx was already gone when I went in today to check for you. The good news is that these blocks were available last year and again this year so maybe they will be back out next year. I will, however, keep checking my stores.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Spookybella977 said:


> Looking for this Knocker! I appreciate your help! thanks!
> 
> borrowed the pic from a post on another thread
> 
> View attachment 253441



I found 2 of these in my store 3 weeks ago and just returned them last week as there was no interest in them. Last time I was at the homegoods one of them which I had returned was still available (had missing paint like the one in your photo). I can check next time I am there.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm looking for the pumpkin cookies that Oreo put out last fall. Maybe they aren't available this year. But the closest town to me is so small that I can't find anything like that there even if Oreo did bring them back this season. 

If anyone runs across these, or anything similar, in your grocery store, and doesn't mind picking up a package or three for me, please pm me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

...............


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Unfortunately the one that was at my TJ Maxx was already gone when I went in today to check for you. The good news is that these blocks were available last year and again this year so maybe they will be back out next year. I will, however, keep checking my stores.


This was regarding the Halloween blocks with vintage style figures for kmeyer1313: I'm sorry, I checked our store today too, and they were also out. I did only see one set there. Like Aquarius said, it is likely that they'll be out again next year. I hope that you find them, one way or another!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kmeyer I also saw the blocks at Marshall's but it was before I saw your post. I went back & they were gone  but I will keep an eye out for them


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Last year Daveinthegrave picked me up a set of chattering teeth at CVS Pharmacy - we don't have CVS in Canada. Often I order stuff from the U.S. and have it shipped to a U.S point then just drive down and pick it up - it's only a 45 minute drive. I often do it because the shipping times are far, far less than shipping from the U.S. to Canada. However some vendors will not ship to an address if it differs from the credit card billing address. Fortunately for me, Daveinthegrave offered to go to a CVS, pick one up and ship it to my U.S. point address. It arrived quickly and I was delighted. So this definitely can be a great way to get items that are otherwise unattainable in your area. And kudos again to Daveinthegrave!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen the bat skeleton at their At Home store and are willing to ship it? My store never got any in. :-/ Thanks!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Aquarius I didn't know you had two of them if not I would have pm you! Thanks for looking I appreciate it!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm happy to help, PoCoHauntGal ! Let me know if you need anything this year.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Thank you for checking, though, Candy Creature - I appreciate it!


Those blocks are available on the Traditions site:
http://www.christmastraditions.com/product/X43388.html

I nearly flipped when i saw the price! $29.99

I saw them at my Homesense store in canada and I'm sure they were only $12.99 Canadian!
I'll keep my eyes out just in case I run into another one.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

*Still no HH globe*

I'm looking for the black one that lights up but thank you.



booswife02 said:


> Did you find this tortured serenity? I think I saw a silver one at my home goods. I'll check. Let me know


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Looking for the Edgar Allan Poe HomeGoods bust. he has sadly evaded me this season!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Hallow's Eve said:


> Looking for the Edgar Allan Poe HomeGoods bust. he has sadly evaded me this season!


If I come across it I will pick it up for you. Haven't seen any busts in weeks at Home Goods though


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

...........


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> ...........


Wicked Chick, thank you for picking these up for me! You rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a shot in the dark since it's so late in the season, but does anyone have an extra Home Goods headless horseman snow globe (lights up)? Another member sent me one two years ago, and now I took it out of its box for displaying, and the water inside has completely rusted over and is totally murky/opaque.  I love thisdecoration and am so bummed that it's ruined. Please reply or PM if you have one to ship!


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Thank you for checking, though, Candy Creature - I appreciate it!


Hi
I found a set of these at my tj maxx. Let me know if you are interested (cost plus shipping). I can always take them back if you found a set.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been looking for this as well! Love it!





Jottle said:


> This is a shot in the dark since it's so late in the season, but does anyone have an extra Home Goods headless horseman snow globe (lights up)? Another member sent me one two years ago, and now I took it out of its box for displaying, and the water inside has completely rusted over and is totally murky/opaque.  I love thisdecoration and am so bummed that it's ruined. Please reply or PM if you have one to ship!
> 
> View attachment 258890


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey y'all! Great thread idea!

I'm on eastern Long Island, close to the NYC area (1 1/2 hours), about 45 minutes from where Haunted Props ships a lot of their props, and I'm also about 1 1/2 from Creepy Collection. I know as the time draws near people tend to shoo away expedited shipping, but if anyone needs something, I could always pick up and ship it for you! From one haunter to another!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone happen to have (or able to get) the solar power bobble heads from the Dollar Tree? All of the stores around me don't have them. If so please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Jottle said:


> This is a shot in the dark since it's so late in the season, but does anyone have an extra Home Goods headless horseman snow globe (lights up)? Another member sent me one two years ago, and now I took it out of its box for displaying, and the water inside has completely rusted over and is totally murky/opaque.  I love thisdecoration and am so bummed that it's ruined. Please reply or PM if you have one to ship!
> 
> View attachment 258890


Still looking for one of these. Let me know if you are willing to ship yours!


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm on the look out for these three items...























If anybody sees these at their local target and would like to help a girl out, much appreciated!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi!

I'm hoping that someone near a Daiso store could please help me to get something for my collection. I saw this pic online and I would love to add this JOL with the lid to my collection. I have PayPal as well. Thanks 








(Photo credit: halloweenxo)


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Is anyone participating in this this year? I looked at Marshall's and TJ Maxx for one of those elegant witch dolls like they usually carry and none of them had what I was looking for. If anyone's willing to pick one up for me let me know and I will reimburse you for everything. I'm interested in the ones in the black, gray or purple that stand, not the seated ones.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

mb24 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm hoping that someone near a Daiso store could please help me to get something for my collection. I saw this pic online and I would love to add this JOL with the lid to my collection. I have PayPal as well. Thanks
> View attachment 464273
> ...


I have a Daiso near me but it'll be a week or two before I stop by there. They're located in a local mall with my B&BW as well as Target and I'm waiting for everyone to put out Halloween stuff...I'm just trying to figure out if I have a box big enough to ship it if I do find one!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

NVM found the item.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Two weeks is more than fine if you're willing to help... I would really appreciate it. I can send you s DM of the items I'm looking for if that's ok??? Thanks


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Two weeks is more than fine if you're willing to help... I would really appreciate it. I can send you s DM of the items I'm looking for if that's ok??? Thanks




AstorReinhardt said:


> I have a Daiso near me but it'll be a week or two before I stop by there. They're located in a local mall with my B&BW as well as Target and I'm waiting for everyone to put out Halloween stuff...I'm just trying to figure out if I have a box big enough to ship it if I do find one!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just stumbled on this thread.....completely missed it since it was posted over a month ago! 

I'm looking for a few things, all can be found from Homegoods, Marshals, or TJMax, since they carry all the same stuff. I would be ever so grateful if someone happened upon these! I've been looking everywhere any chance I get, but nothing 

The "Deadgar" bust....










The vampire bust.....

EDIT: FOUND!!! No longer need help with this one 










The Hocus Pocus/Witch's Brew set of nesting bowls....


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Edit: Item found!


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Hallow-art said:


> Is anyone participating in this this year? I looked at Marshall's and TJ Maxx for one of those elegant witch dolls like they usually carry and none of them had what I was looking for. If anyone's willing to pick one up for me let me know and I will reimburse you for everything. I'm interested in the ones in the black, gray or purple that stand, not the seated ones.
> View attachment 464393


Is she what you are looking for?


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes!!! She's perfect


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

is it a possibility that I could have her? If so, pm me with details. I don't want to bother you but would appreciate any effort


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> Is she what you are looking for?
> View attachment 467465


Let me try this again, not sure if my posts came through. Yes!! She's exactly what I'm looking for.

If you are able to pick her up for me please let me know by pm'ing me


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

I could be wrong but that looks like a Home Depot or Lowes tag?


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Jottle said:


> This is a shot in the dark since it's so late in the season, but does anyone have an extra Home Goods headless horseman snow globe (lights up)? Another member sent me one two years ago, and now I took it out of its box for displaying, and the water inside has completely rusted over and is totally murky/opaque.  I love thisdecoration and am so bummed that it's ruined. Please reply or PM if you have one to ship!
> 
> View attachment 258890


Same thing happened to mine! It's like there is dust/dirt inside. I was thinking of trying to take the globe off completely and just have a little figurine that lights up. It happened after a couple of years too, so disappointing!


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in Canada, with the exchange rate the way it is right now, it could be worth wild for the U.S friends to want
something from here..
however, shipping from Canada is usually expensive !!! I don't know why, or how they can still be in operation.
but that being said, I would be happy to ship anything if that can help out.

AND

I will be crossing over to the U.S in a few weeks, as soon as I get the call that my unit70 and nevermore props ship out.
at that point, I could bring the items on the U.S side and ship from within.. way cheaper and faster.
depending on the items wanted, calculating shipping would be easy from the point I would ship from in Massena N.Y

both options are available if need be

Steph


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

yeloowtang said:


> I'm in Canada, with the exchange rate the way it is right now, it could be worth wild for the U.S friends to want
> something from here..
> however, shipping from Canada is usually expensive !!! I don't know why, or how they can still be in operation.
> but that being said, I would be happy to ship anything if that can help out.
> ...


That's very nice of you


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

Hallow-art said:


> That's very nice of you


 I've done it in the past in other hobbies and forums.. furthest I've shipped stuff was in Russia, china and New Zealand 
most times I did the same, went to the USA and ship from there..
and I also had help once when I needed a part that no company would ship to me..

so it';s my pleasure if it can help out a fellow haunter


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

If anyone finds the zombie butler guy ( bald guy on the left ), I would be so grateful!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking for this witch lady bust.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking for these wooden cat and pumpkin stack things at Walmart. I've been to 5 Walmarts so far and none have anything close to this. My Walmarts don't have much indoor decor at all really. I don't even know how much these things are, they were posted by a fellow forum member in the walmart thread. I used her picture ( thanks RCIAG) The two big cat pumpkin things are what I'm looking for , not the little figures in between. thanks to anyone willing to ship


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I would also love to know how much those two Walmart stacks are.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

yeloowtang said:


> I'm in Canada, with the exchange rate the way it is right now, it could be worth wild for the U.S friends to want
> something from here..
> however, shipping from Canada is usually expensive !!! I don't know why, or how they can still be in operation.
> but that being said, I would be happy to ship anything if that can help out.
> ...


Shipping is a killer sometimes I use to buy stuff lots from USA ebay sellers use to fill a global box and the cost would be ok. Now ebay use the Global Shipping Programme I've had to stop because of the cost $40 more now. I was looking for some dollar tree halloween craft items but adding the shipping cost from eBay makes the cost too much. One craft store wanted $78 for shipping 4 small light craft items every time I added another item to my cart they added $10 each time. I'm pretty sure that's not what it would costs. Really wished they would put the cost down on shipping it seems they make lots of money off it.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Joanne,

you're right about shipping costs being way to high when adding stuff to the basket.

there are two kinds of situations (especialy on ebay) the ones selling for cheap and then charging humongus amounts
of $$ on shipping, then when you get the package, you've paid 90$ in shipping but the stamp is for 8$ 

then there's the auto basket calculator for shipping which adds more for each item, not understanding that items can all fit
in one box.

what I've been doing these past years is, contact the seller with the list of items and the shipping quote. which is way too high.
and simply ask if they can calculate exact shipping costs by packing the box and send invoice or total to pay with actual costs.

this works to your advantage in both situations, the $#$#@les who want to cash up on shipping will simply ignore your request
which is good for you , becasue you now know who to avoid LOL
and 
the ones who will reply back to you with the exact shipping costs

On another note just for chatt  I found that the USA shipping services are really good and well prices when no one tries to gauge people with false cost.
here in Canada it's outgareous what they charge, and why I will cross over to pick up or even ship to people.
EX: was when i sold a 13m traction kite to a guy in Russia, box was 24x18x14h at 12 lbs here in canada, UPS/ FEDEX/ Canpost charged between 450 to 700$ to ship and would take 7 to 10 weeks to get there.. ???? WTF I shipped from the USA, the cost was 36$ and it got there in 5 days, dropped it off on a Saturday and the guy called me, all excited on Thursday that his kite arrived 
so, not only are sellers charging false costs and cashing on unsespecting buyers, but certain companies have a realy bad view on honest costs..

all that said, if there's anything here in Canada that you would want, i can look into shipping costs.. the craft stores we have here are
Michaels
deserres
wallacks 

Steph


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HereForTheBoose said:


> I would also love to know how much those two Walmart stacks are.


They are $5.84.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Is there any one who has seen one of these Ouija pillows recently at a Homegoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls and would be willing to get one and ship it to me? I can pay for the shipping and a finders fee. I'm also willing to locate something for you in exchange! Unfortunately I can only go with the those three stores, because I have a credit card there, and can barely afford to buy my own halloween decor up front. We have two TJ Maxx's nearby and a Marshalls/Homegoods, I have not found these but can find other things for you.









I'm also looking for the Headless Horseman snow globe available at those stores as early as last year....










And this Ouija cake plate available at those as well....(i have all of the other pieces in the picture)


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok im putting in an order..lol
> 
> i have to have the frankenstein bust from homegoods.......id also like the snow globe with frank and his bride, .........anything else frankenstien grab it, i'll love it.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the old radio at target yet this year, but they do have a similar one at Home Depot I think...(It might be Lowes just in case I'm wrong) that is black and grey and plays horror music themes when you turn the dials. And instead of blinking multi colored bulbs inside it has ghostly projection type light inside. Just thought I'd give you a heads up if it will substitute.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Shocking, I know, that this is NOT a HomeGoods item! 

If anyone comes across this light-up skeleton moon at your local Cracker Barrel, I would be forever grateful if you were willing to pick one up and ship my way. I would of course reimburse you for everything! I called the few stores near me and they don’t have any. I really need this!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Really looking for some funkins I have a usa address that will send them on to me but joann won't ship to them if anybody can pick up 2 x 12 inch and 1 14 inch and post them to my USA address that will then send them on to me


----------

